# my lacie ext.hard drive does not mount on my desktop anymore



## cameragirl (Sep 24, 2009)

I have googled my problem but did not find anything that solves my problem. I always found great help in this forum so hope you guys can help me out. I am back from vacation and about to download hundreds of photos on my Mac. So all of a sudden my Lacie does not show on my desktop (my kids have been using my computer I know). I unplugged everything for half hour, reconnected and still nothing. My Lacie has no firewire just a USB cable, if that is important to know. Please, any advice?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 24, 2009)

Hopefully the drive isn't dead... Do you have another computer you can try plugging it into? Another USB cable? A different port on your computer?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 24, 2009)

You could also open Disk Utility and see if it shows up at all, and if it does, try mounting it from there.


----------



## cameragirl (Sep 24, 2009)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=7914.msg54'27#msg54'27 date=1253754154]
Hopefully the drive isn't dead... Do you have another computer you can try plugging it into? Another USB cable? A different port on your computer?
[/quote]

I tried using another USB cable and another port as well...no luck. It is fairly new, purchased it two months ago. THink it has been unplugged by accident, by my kids.


----------



## cameragirl (Sep 24, 2009)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=7914.msg54'36#msg54'36 date=1253772289]
You could also open Disk Utility and see if it shows up at all, and if it does, try mounting it from there.
[/quote]

I did that too....the Lacie icon shows but it is greyed out


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 24, 2009)

I recall having that happen to me some time ago!! Now what OS and which processor chip are you using? I'll think/look back and see if I can recall the remedy!!


----------



## cameragirl (Sep 25, 2009)

[quote author=Kiwigeoff link=topic=7914.msg54'92#msg54'92 date=125383'869]
I recall having that happen to me some time ago!! Now what OS and which processor chip are you using? I'll think/look back and see if I can recall the remedy!!
[/quote]

Oh i really hope you can help me out!! OK, what info do you need, I use an iMac OS X 1'.5.8, processor Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.8 Ghz, nr. of processors:1, is that any help?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 25, 2009)

This link describes what I did:http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379
Reset the PRAM, hope that works


----------



## cameragirl (Sep 25, 2009)

[quote author=Kiwigeoff link=topic=7914.msg541''#msg541'' date=125384''82]
This link describes what I did:http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379
Reset the PRAM, hope that works  
[/quote]

Had all my hopes on your solution.......failed too! I already sent a message to Lacie Troubleshooting, dont know what else to do. It is only two months old, never had a problem. Sigh.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh poop!!! :'( 
Best of luck with La Cie. Can you try it on another Mac?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

Daft question I'm sure - you have tried rebooting the computer too?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 25, 2009)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=7914.msg54128#msg54128 date=12538615'7]
Daft question I'm sure - you have tried rebooting the computer too?
[/quote]
That was required in the link I posted resetting the PRAM............... good thought, I appreciate it is early there!!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 25, 2009)

Since things are not looking so great from the hardware perspective, You might try another enclosure for the drive itself. In the LaCie, there exists a standard HD along with circuitry and perhaps firmware to manage the data traffic from your computer to the Physical HD. A new enclosure might run $2' USD. You might even be able to borrow one for this test. Disassembling the LaCie and putting the HD in a new enclosure may give you access to your data. It will at least determine if the HD itself has failed.


----------



## cameragirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Today I tried to mount the Lacie on my son's Mac computer, no results....so it must be the Lacie and not the imac. I bought it last week of July so I could try to take it back. Dont know what to do, Lacie support is pretty slow to reply to the problem. Havent heard anything yet.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

Yuk, sorry to hear that!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 25, 2009)

These things do happen!! Hopefully it will all work out in the end :


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 25, 2009)

My FW8'' drive died a few weeks ago, it was the enclosure that had the issue so I moved the drive to another enclosure and recovered my files before sending it back for replacement. (I had backups too but wanted to clear the drive before sending it away)


----------



## hassiman (Sep 28, 2009)

I have had really bad luck with LaCie drives. I use CalDigits now and am much happier... but they are more expensive.


----------



## cameragirl (Sep 28, 2009)

I am going to send the Lacie back to manufacturer, still got warranty. I bought Lacie because years ago I purchased the red brick (6'GB) and this still works!
In the meantime I bought yesterday a Hitachi simpledrive, like the Lacie red brick, no power plug necessary. Did not feel buying another Lacie now :icon_twisted:


----------

